# cut through steel



## MrMcFeely (Jun 30, 2008)

What would the best kind of saw be to cut through large chunks of steel?  Thanks


----------



## littlehop (Jul 1, 2008)

Mild steel or stainless and how big is big 2inch by 2inch? Also how much do you need to cut ?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

If what you're cutting will fit, I'm quite impressed by the carbide-toothed metal cutting circular saw/chop saw blades.  You can make a 6ft long cut in 1/4" plate steel, perfectly straight, perfectly finished edge (no burs, no bluing, nothing), in about 45 seconds.  2" thick-wall angle cuts in a couple seconds.  Pipe, box, etc cuts like butter.  Much faster than an abrasive wheel, much, much longer lasting than an abrasive wheel, faster than a bandsaw, able to cut much larger pieces than most bandsaws, faster and infinitely neader edge than the gas axe, and generally very nice to use...

You can get the Harbor Freight saw+blade for $99, or go for any of the major name brands - dewalt, milwaukee, etc all make metal cutting saws and blades, as well as some manufacturers specializing in them.  The blades can also be mounted on your circular saw or chop saw, as long as it doesn't exceed their rated rpm - keep in mind you should _not_ just bolt one to your average wood saw, as it won't have enough torque to push the blade through metal, and will either overheat the blade or burn our the saw's motor.


--Bushytails


----------

